
Diagram.Codes Studio for Windows and Mac OS - hugozap
https://studio.diagram.codes
======
hugozap
Hi I'm Hugo, we are a team of 2 and recently released a desktop version of the
text-to-diagram generation tool. The web editor will always be free
([https://diagram.codes](https://diagram.codes)). The desktop version has
support for color themes, local files and is part of our plan to make
development sustainable.

Feedback from the HN community has been very helpful to improve the beta
release.

Thanks

Hugo.

